# Help for nausea and vomiting?



## kellegreen (May 7, 2003)

Hi,My daughter experiences nausea and vomiting more often than diarrhea. We can't find anything that helps. We have tried a number of different prescriptions and natural remedies. Does anyone have anything that has worked for them? We would appreciate the help.Thanks


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hmm, vomiting isn't a normal symptom of IBS. Does your daughter suffer from another type of digestive disorder? I'm sure you've had her checked out by your doctor.I get nauseous with my IBS. My consultant explained to me that this is because as my insides get bloaty, swollen and sore, the intestines end up putting pressure on the stomach above causing the awful sicky feeling.I've found drinking peppermint tea helps a lot when i'm feeling dodgy as it calms down my guts but also the fresh taste of the mint eases nausea anyway. She might not like the taste at first as it takes a bit of getting used to, but i've grown to like it.Also i follow (try to follow) a specific diet for IBS/crohn's/lactose intolerance etc. It might be worth a go as it has helped me more than anything else i've tried. It's called 'eating for IBS' by Heather van Vorous and you can order it from www.eatingforibs.com. I've had IBS since puberty so i understand how rotten your daughter must be feeling.Hope this has helped a little xxx


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

i totally agree with sparkle. i am constantly drinking tea.. especially peppermint tea. yes, it does require a taste but you get used to it. or you could mix green and peppermint tea together, then it isnt so harsh and chamomile tea can also be calming. peppermint is a natural muscle relaxant which helps the intestine spasms which can cause tummy pains... i've also found it helps for nausea also. lol it even makes your breath smell fresh!!! and like sparkle said, nausea and vomitting aren't common symptoms of IBS. in a book i have it says those two along with something else are the most uncommon symptoms of IBS, but it doesn't mean it can't be from IBS. look around on the net for nausea or vomitting, or try a few IBS websites for some other natural healing. good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Try ginger tea or ginger capsules..


----------

